# Spring Semester



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

To those of you who are still in some sort of schooling, what classes are you taking this semester?

As for me, I'm a second semester Junior at a four-year Liberal Arts college. I'm pursuing a B.A. in Psychology, with a minor in Philosophy (very INFJ, I know). My course schedule reflects last semester in a lot of ways. 18 credits. Eek. 

Piano for Beginners
Recent Philosophy and Technology
Environmental Philosophy
Research Methods
Junior Seminar

and I'm trying to add a Social Psychology class. I load up on classes every semester because I chose my major and minor just last spring, so I'm catching up if I plan to graduate on time. I enjoy it, though. I don't think I could see myself in any other major offered at my college. However, I would love a Creative Writing minor. Quite frankly, I don't want to stay here for more than my Dad is already paying. That's another story.

Anywho, I'd like to hear from you all. How is your semester looking?


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

I will be following my last course in literary theory and at the same time I will be writing my master thesis on 19th century Flemish literature (yeah, I know. But one has to write a thesis about something...). The upcoming weeks I'm going to think real hard about the subject of that last one. I have some ideas, but I need to get things going now and that's not my biggest talent.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Not as many as I'd like. Financial cutbacks are killing class availability and the ones everybody needs fill up way, way, way too fast. :angry:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Ordinary differential equations
Senior math (The theme is prominent, contemporary female mathematicians in the US, but we still do primarily math--specifically the math that they specialize in, so right now, partial differential equations, later set theory, topology, and combinatorics. Those are about the most interesting ones.)
Forensic chemistry (the book has a chapter on explosives. Yees. I shouldn't be grinning like this. =D)
Intermediate Arabic

In May Term, I get to spend three hours a day, five days a week devoted to electronic circuits. Throughout the spring semester, though, I will be working on my senior thesis and preparing for defense. 

I may be four hours short for graduation, so I might take two more classes. I'm thinking Intro to Macroeconomics, memory and cognition, Intro to logic, or a colloquium in ethics/morality which includes scientific studies which have some implications regarding ethics. I would hate having to pick only two, but I'm swamped as is without those additional two.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I have quite a full schedule. I'm gunning to be a teacher in World or Western History or Intro to business. Here is my schedule..

Personal Finance
Western Civilization
Advanced Astrology
Cartooning
Political Science
English Critical Thinking
Accounting

Very tight schedule which leaves me little time to check on my precious forum.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

What an interesting thread. Most of these courses sound like something I would want to take.

Right now I'm taking:

*Philosophy - Applied Ethics: Moral Sensitivity, Cultural Relativism*
*Short Fiction* Great class.
*Modern Fiction*
*Greek History 2 - Alexander - Roman Conquest*
*British lit after 1660 *[rant]Mandatory course... it is horrible; so far the bloody teacher made us read a poem where a poet flames another poet, calls him fat and stupid etc... And then were made to read very explicit sex poetry for our class full of student morons to laugh at where the poet says "cunt" a few times... very offensive. I think the teacher is trying to entice dumb students to stay in the course beyond the discontinue deadline by throwing bad language at them. I believe this trash should not be studied. This is the last mandatory English class for first years that I need to take for my major and I can't wait until it's over.[/rant] Rant HTML courtesy of Neph.

I also plan to take:
Intro to psychology
Art history of architecture
Ancient Greek art and architecture
Physics - nonlinear dynamics - chaos - fractals (really just for the fractals)
Physics - Solids
Philosophy of law
Creative writing workshops. 

I was going to take C++ courses but I've discovered learning it on my own is much faster than any course(s) I can find, and they all have dumb dumb prerequisites anyways.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Recent Philosophy and Technology...I love technology!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

*Recent Philosophy and Technology
Social Psychology
Physics - nonlinear dynamics - chaos - fractals*

Those sound amazing! I'm going to be doing a mini-project on nonlinear dynamics and linear approximations of them, so that should be fun. 
I ended up adding Intro to Macroeconomics. With all the crazy projects and the thesis I'll be doing, I needed an easy class.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Zulban said:


> What an interesting thread. Most of these courses sound like something I would want to take.
> 
> Right now I'm taking:
> 
> ...


That's an interesting array of coursework you have. What exactly is your major? With so many different perspective, I figured you're doing a Liberal Arts or English degree. What do you see yourself doing with that said degree in the coming years?



Lykos said:


> Recent Philosophy and Technology...I love technology!


Yeah, it looks like a good time. The course goes over a lot of broad concepts, so the Professor gave us a Research project to cover any form on philosophy we desire, though recent. We have to research to the very depths of the subject and then present its history to the class. I'm thinking about doing something along the lines of Human Nature. I'm not sure. I'm still in the early stages, but I'm always open to new ideas. Any suggestions?



Sifr said:


> *Recent Philosophy and Technology
> Social Psychology
> Physics - nonlinear dynamics - chaos - fractals*
> 
> ...


I don't know about the Physics part, but I'm all for the Recent Philosophy and Social Psychology classes! I had Social Psychology today and fell absolutely in love with the discussion. And I don't generally open up to in-class discussion, but it truly fascinates me. You can keep your math :tongue:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Multiple Intelligences: Adaptive intelligence in psychosis.


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Lance said:


> I have quite a full schedule. I'm gunning to be a teacher in World or Western History or Intro to business. Here is my schedule..
> 
> Personal Finance
> Western Civilization
> ...


"Advanced Astrology," eh?


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Res said:


> That's an interesting array of coursework you have. What exactly is your major? With so many different perspective, I figured you're doing a Liberal Arts or English degree.


Bingo. English with a minor in classical civilizations. I plan to be at least a teacher or professor, or what would even be better: principal (or above) or writer.

After the unfortunate years I spent in cegep learning science, I am quite simply, incredibly excited for all the courses I am taking. Almost all of the courses I plan to take in the next year seem incredible.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

2nd semester freshmen..

Life Drawing
Psychology 101
English 102
College Math


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

AddleHeart said:


> Life Drawing
> Psychology 101
> English 102
> College Math


I like those courses. What is your major?


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

algorithms and data structures 1
datamodelling
introduce to technical informatics
math 2 (really hate that one! xD and I still havent done the math1 .. hehe)
object-oriented modelling
theoretical informatics and logic

and all things i didnt accomplish last semester (like math1, maybe the start-programming course, and maybe some others.. but will see.. )

and maybe some technical english course... would not be that bad, I guess.. 
then I want maybe make some rethoric course

and, actually some sportcourses like mountainbiking / and or climbing / and or aikido

next semester rly will be a hard one.... anyway


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

-Leadership (President of my class)
-Public health nurse
-Lab Public health nurse
-Central American Modern Art
Graduating May 09!


----------



## bdubs (Dec 7, 2008)

-chemistry
-biology
-english composition
-Spanish
-College Math


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

bdubs said:


> -chemistry
> 
> -Spanish
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Major: Health Promotion and Wellness

Food and Nutrition
Psychology
Oral Comm
Chemistry
Psychology
Personal Wellness


----------



## bdubs (Dec 7, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> hows the Spanish going?


Heh, I’ve just entered what the university considers the first level of intermediate Spanish. By the end of the spring I will have completed the intermediate level and will have satisfied the foreign language requirement for my major. Although foreign language is my weakest subject, I have managed to get by with my GPA intact.:crazy: What sparked your curiosity?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

bdubs said:


> Heh, I’ve just entered what the university considers the first level of intermediate Spanish. By the end of the spring I will have completed the intermediate level and will have satisfied the foreign language requirement for my major. Although foreign language is my weakest subject, I have managed to get by with my GPA intact.:crazy: What sparked your curiosity?


I speak fluent Spanish. :wink:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

EaRMo said:


> "Advanced Astrology," eh?


Sorry I mean Astronomy not astrology.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lance said:


> Sorry I mean Astronomy not astrology.


lol poor Lance.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Numi said:


> *[*]algorithms and data structures 1*
> datamodelling
> introduce to technical informatics
> math 2 (really hate that one! xD and I still havent done the math1 .. hehe)
> ...


Informatics? What is that? What's your major?


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

My school has 5 8-week semesters...so full-time is only two classes since we go through the material twice as fast. I'm done with all my fun/major classes. Now I'm left with all the required GEN eds I put off. :frustrating:

Biology
Intro to Business Management. 

I miss these classes:

Theory of Personality
Abnormal Psychology
Learning & Behavior
Adolescent Psychology


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

BehindSmile said:


> My school has 5 8-week semesters...so full-time is only two classes since we go through the material twice as fast. I'm done with all my fun/major classes. Now I'm left with all the required GEN eds I put off. :frustrating:
> 
> Biology
> Intro to Business Management.
> ...


Very cool. 

I was sure to get all my GEN crap out of the way my first two years. Now, all I have to focus on is completing my major. And I'll be done with my minor this semester, so I'm pretty pumped about that, though I will try probably to take more Philosophy courses anyway. Existentialism looks awesome.

I SO wanted in for the Personality Theory class but I lack its prereq. In all honesty, I wouldn't mind the extra research without its prereq. Personality Theory is a lot of fun to read about. I already took Abnormal Psych and Adolescent. They were meh. Probably not the direction I want to go as far as careers go.

So, are you a senior? What are your plans after undergrads?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

BehindSmile said:


> My school has 5 8-week semesters...so full-time is only two classes since we go through the material twice as fast. I'm done with all my fun/major classes. Now I'm left with all the required GEN eds I put off. :frustrating:
> 
> Biology
> Intro to Business Management.
> ...


So I assume your going into the psychology field yes?:happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Lance said:


> So I assume you're going into the Psychology field, yes?:happy:


She is. roud:


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

Sifr said:


> Informatics? What is that? What's your major?


oh.. well, I remember of hearing that "informatics" isnt very common in the english language (though "informatics" is an english word)

its computer science (I dont like that description, couse it reminds me more to the electrical engeneering one, just dealing with the computer itself)

my degree course (??) is called "media informatics" (or "media (information) technology"), dont know if its common in america..
..its computer science, more based on computer graphics, image processing and visual design (not like photoshop, its more having to do with user interfaces and so on.. (im not sure.. ))


ah, and do you guys know the ECTS- System, or is it an european one?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Numi said:


> oh.. well, I remember of hearing that "informatics" isnt very common in the english language (though "informatics" is an english word)
> 
> its computer science (I dont like that description, couse it reminds me more to the electrical engeneering one, just dealing with the computer itself)


So it emphasizes the hardware over the software? 



> my degree course (??) is called "media informatics" (or "media *(information) technology*"), dont know if its common in america..
> ..its computer science, more based on computer graphics, image processing and visual design (not like photoshop, its more having to do with user interfaces and so on.. (im not sure.. ))


Okay. I thought it might be something related to information technology. I believe that would be called web design or interface design here. In fact, that would be one aspect of a topic discussed in the INTP subforum a few months ago, called Human Computer Interaction. 



> ah, and do you guys know the ECTS- System, or is it an european one?


European Credit Transfer and Accumulation System (ECTS)? I think it's a European one.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> -Leadership (President of my class)!


Wow, figures 

Yet again, I'm poking around on this forum during my last required, lame, noob, English class.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> -Leadership (President of my class)


*-Leadership: President of my School. Board of Directors for Students teaching Teachers. Board of Directors for Events and Planning. Leader of Class Clowns who are still smarter then you.

My Jness is showing.*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Wow, figures
> 
> Yet again, I'm poking around on this forum during my last required, lame, noob, English class.


hehe yesterday I poked around here doing the same thing you are.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Th3 Bad Wolf said:


> *-Leadership: President of my School. Board of Directors for Students teaching Teachers. Board of Directors for Events and Planning. Leader of Class Clowns who are still smarter then you.
> 
> My Jness is showing.*


I love it when you show your green.:wink:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> I love it when you show your green.:wink:


*
Green?
*
*The problem is I really am all those things. I like leadership positions and I'm really good at them.*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought you were being sarcastic haha.
Cool. It happens all the time for me. This second time I get nominated in a different school. 
It depends where I am the leader some times being the leader sucks. 
But most of the times it's fun.:wink:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> I thought you were being sarcastic haha.
> Cool. It happens all the time for me. The is second time I get nominated in a different school.
> It depends where I am the leader some times being the leader sucks.
> But most of the times it's fun.:wink:


*I was serious and you thought I was sarcastic, and when I'm sarcastic you think I'm serious. I need to reverse the vibes I give off when I type then.*


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Res said:


> So, are you a senior? What are your plans after undergrads?


Yeah I'm a senior. I'm in the HR department right now at my 2nd job, I'm hoping to get promoted into a more permanent position. (I'm an Assistant/Receptionist now...)

Maybe go onto Grad school...but I'd like a few years off. I'm sure I'll get bored and go right back.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't stand leadership positions. Call it the INTP inside me. Ideally what I do want is to be the most trusted adviser of a good leader.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Zulban said:


> I can't stand leadership positions.


Amen. :dry:


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

Sifr said:


> So it emphasizes the hardware over the software?


no no no, sry.
I meant that i dont like the description becouse it sound to me like it emphasizes the hardware over the software...
..so no, it really dont emphasizes the hardware.... I hate hardware.. 



> Okay. I thought it might be something related to information technology. I believe that would be called web design or interface design here. In fact, that would be one aspect of a topic discussed in the INTP subforum a few months ago, called Human Computer Interaction.


No, it not has much to do with web design. Its more technically, and math, and nearly no visual design.. (so, the only thing you design here, is software... in which kind soever)
But yes, maybe a little web programming (its generally a technical study) and that interface design thing you linked seems to fit good too.
and other things are treated like Computer - Human interaction, or virtual reality..

Im not that sure what exacty the design sector means here (its described very mystical, hehe.. and from students you hear very different opinions..)
but I am anyway more interested in the computer graphics sector (which means tons and tons, and tons of math, hehe... )
I really loke forward to create my first graphic engine.. 



> European Credit Transfer and Accumulation System (ECTS)? I think it's a European one.


yea, hehe, so, I think too..


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Graphics engine? Pffft, waste of time. Physics engine, now that's something. It's a curious problem nowadays, making a good physics engine.

You have 1200 virtual bricks in a pile and they all need to check 50 times every second if they are colliding. What WILL you do?


----------



## Jidoasfdojais (Apr 2, 2011)

Chem 2, Chem 2 lab, Physics 2, Physics 2 lab, English composition, Calc 2. And yes the labs do count, sometimes they are way more work than the lecture.


----------

